# Can Anyone Reccomend a Post or a Book to Understand the IVF process Succintly?



## Lmcguane (Mar 8, 2015)

I have just started my IVF process I'm married, 39 and have been referred to the Chelsea and Westminster for 1 cycle. There is such a glut of information on the web, and on here.... about the process. I'd really like to just understand the basics. I appreciate it is different for everyone, but basic things like interpreting test results etc. would be good to understand. I am for example now in possession of my blood tests. I have very low FSH and LH, but don't understand what the treatment for that is. I'm interested in a practical guide to the process, can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

From what I remember its better for FSH and lh to be low I'll see if I can copy and paste what I found when I had mine done 

Found it 
Day 3 FSH level    
Less than 9  Normal FSH level. Expect a good response to ovarian stimulation.
9 - 11  Fair.  Response is between normal and somewhat reduced (response varies widely). Overall, a slightly reduced live birth rate.
11- 15  Reduced ovarian reserve. Expect a reduced response to stimulation and some reduction in embryo quality with IVF. Reduced live birth rates on the average.
15 - 20  Expect a more marked reduction in response to stimulation inducing drugs such as clomiphene citrate ( clomid).
Over 20  This is pretty much a "no go"  unlikely to get a response to stimulation

On Day 3, normal LH values are between 3 and 10 mIU/mL. LH levels can also be artificially raised by ovulation inducing drugs such as clomiphene citrate ( clomid).

Low levels of LH ( less than 2 mIU/ml) are found in a condition called hypogonadotropic hypogonadism. Women on birth control pills as well as pregnant women also have low levels of FSH.

LH levels are usually interpreted in conjunction with the FSH levels. Normally, the ratio is 1, which means the FSH level and LH level are approximately the same. In patients with polycystic ovarian disease ( PCOD) , this ratio is reversed; and patients with PCOD typically have a high LH level and a normal FSH level. This is called a reversal of the FSH:LH ratio; and in  patients with PCOD it is 2 or more

Hope that helps. If You've had your prolactin tested that should be under 500


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Kate Brian's 'Complete Guide to IVF' is probably a good place to start. She's also written a 'Complete Guide to Female Fertility' but I've not seen that one.


----------



## Lmcguane (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks all, I think having a good GP is absolutely a must. Mine told me initially I didn't qualify for any help on the NHS, I suggested he make the enquiry as Id checked the eligibility with my CCG. low and behold he called me back to say I did qualify. Also my bloods were NOT taken on day 3 of my cycle, so I guess I'll need to do them again for accuracy the doctor  could offer no help in interpreting the results. At least I've been referred now so I wont have much to do with him anymore Here's hoping I get a good specialist.


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hiya

I find Zita West's books really useful, and really comforting.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wests-Guide-Fertility-Assisted-Conception/dp/0091929342

/links


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Ps I had terrible trouble with my doctors too. I think GPs tend not to know much about IVf, or the referral process and I took all my advice from my chosen clinic, then had to get them to write to the GP to tell them what to do. Useless!! I was eligible under my postcode for two goes in a certain area at a private hospital (but as an NHS patient) and my doctor tried to say i only got one go at a NHS hospital which I've heard bad things about.

Luckily my chosen clinic really helped me out - fingers crossed you get a good consultant : )


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

At one point I asked a gp to write me a referral letter to a different clinic because they offered blastocysts. I had to explain to the gp what blastocysts were and then she asked me to spell it for her for her letter ...


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

I can beat that. My partner's GP couldn't spell sperm


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

What?!   It's not even like it would be a difficult one to guess ... Oh well, I guess they don't get their jobs for spelling skills.


----------

